# Woo Hoo......................



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

it's been snowing   and on my wedding anniversary too................................... but it didn't stick  
Oh well at least we had big white flakes falling, doesn't happen very often this far down the country. The forecast tho is for more snow so hoping some sticks.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Fuzz - isnt it fab!!!! Its too wet up north to stick, lots of rain - but we had lots of fluffy snow falling too!!!!!
What a nice thing for your anniversary!


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your Anniversary.  No snow here but got soaked in a rain/sleet shower


----------

